# Dont fall for buying shares in Uber Thailand !



## Terrychris (Dec 4, 2016)

Im currently in Thailand and its been reported hundreds of Aussies in Australia have been duped into buying shares in Uber Thailand by British Conmen .

If fact they made so much money they bought night clubs and girlie bars !

As reported on 7 news last week one man handed over $50k after talking to them on the phone


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

Fancy parting with 50 grand without even checking if the company was for real.
Wish I could meet some of these idiots, I got a nice bridge for sale.


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

Terrychris said:


> Im currently in Thailand and its been reported hundreds of Aussies in Australia have been duped into buying shares in Uber Thailand by British Conmen .
> 
> If fact they made so much money they bought night clubs and girlie bars !
> 
> As reported on 7 news last week one man handed over $50k after talking to them on the phone


" A fool and his Money are soon (and easily) parted"


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

They'll trow in few shares of lyft too


----------

